# mechanically tenderized meat?  140* in 4 hrs?



## fpmich (May 16, 2016)

*Does the 140* in 4 hour rule apply to mechanically tenderized meat?  *

1. Store, or processing plant, mechanically tenderized meats?

2. Home mechanically tenderized meats using a Jaccard?

3. Is any meat mechanically tenderized safe for smoking longer before reaching 140* in under 4 hours?

Lets say I rinse my meat, submerge my Jaccard tool in distilled vinegar a few minutes before using, 

I know it's probably a goofy question, but was curious.  Thought if I could slow smoke some meat a little longer than 4 hours before finishing in recipe at higher temp,

How would you handle it for a long smoke for flavor, before cooking to final temp.

Thanks in advance, for your replies.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 16, 2016)

As far as I know, you need to get it above 140 in 4 hours if it has been pierced in any way.

Al


----------

